# My first Toys and Joys



## Kingdewk1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Not quite finished but I really like how its coming along.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Absolutely amazing work. Nicely done. I've looked at this one before and I actually backed away from getting it. You have done an incredible job on this and I'm looking forward to seeing it finished. Great work.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This is a beautiful job, looks great.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Great pic too!


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks great good job.


----------



## Kingdewk1 (Nov 18, 2015)

It really wasn't that difficult. It took a bit of time to get the tracks built but all in all it was fun.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

That's turing out fantastic!! As a novice woodworker, I have shy'd away from those kits as they are very intimidating. I found Chevy Avalanche (I own one) & John Deere tractor plans that I'd like to try someday.


----------



## Slootman (Nov 25, 2015)

Tracks are the hardest to get looking realistic looking. Fantastic job.


----------



## chashint (Nov 10, 2015)

Ha!
When the picture opened I thought it was a real machine.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Absolutely a great build - almost like the "real" thing! Is the base wood poplar? Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Fantastic job. That was my first T&J build also. Can't wait to see more of your work.


----------

